# No signal



## dshahs420 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi, I just received a vip211 and was pairing it up with my new tv. The TV does not have a built in tuner but when I attach the HDMI cables, I keep on getting nothing, nada. The TV says "no signal" I took the receiver to my other tv that does not have "HDMI" but has "components" and the receiver worked fine and I was able to activate the receiver. So what do you experts think the problem is??? I have tried everything. The dish is fine, since I get programming on other tv and I know the receiver is fine since I was able to hook it up to the other tv with components. Do you guys think it might be the "HDMI" on the receiver that is bad?? I have used new hdmi cables and I have used hdmi with dvd and that works fine! Does it have anything to do with my tv not having a built in tuner? 

As you can see I am a novice and thus my first post. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks!

Deven.


----------



## mmg (Oct 27, 2005)

Sounds like a bad HDMI jack on the back of your 211. Can you hook it up to your main tv via component?


----------



## dshahs420 (Sep 4, 2007)

mmg said:


> Sounds like a bad HDMI jack on the back of your 211. Can you hook it up to your main tv via component?


Yeah that is my next step but I have to get the plasma off the wall(its 250lbs) as its not tilt mounted and getting to the back of the tv is PIA. Gotta call a buddy and get it done. Will see tomorrow. Thanks for the reply.


----------

